# What chinois to buy?



## NotDelia (Jan 9, 2019)

I need to buy a chinois. There seems to be many different types so I'm a bit confused about what to look for, eg rigid or mesh, etc. At home I've mostly just used a fine-meshed sieve in the past for various tasks where a chinois might be used. I think a rigid chinois would definitely be easier to use. Don't fancy the idea of mesh at all. But then there's various sizes of perforations (holes) and so on...

I'd be grateful for any advice of what to look for. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

For what purpose?

I only need one for straining stock and use a fine mesh type. Others may be easier to clean but might not strain as well for that application.


----------



## NotDelia (Jan 9, 2019)

Good question! Ashamed to say I hadn't really thought about that. I don't really know what purpose but assume it's for straining stock.

It's to do with this darned cookery course I've signed up for and haven't even started yet. I'm just at the stage of looking at the required equipment list. I know it seems odd but it's a very long time since I worked in a commercial kitchen and I'm going back to learn basics just out of interest. This time around I have the time and resources to learn more and enjoy it.

Usually at home I just use my fine-meshed sieve for straining stock or making a smooth pork liver pate or various other dishes where a chinois might be used in a commercial kitchen. 

I can solve my problem by writing to the course providers and asking them (will do that now you've asked "what purpose?"), but I thought it would be interesting to hear what others have to say about chinois. 

And now you come to mention using a mesh type, that does seem to be more useful, eg for making pate, than a chinois with relatively large holes. I probably don't really need a chinois at all as I've been managing fine with the sieve which I bought in the days when I couldn't afford to buy a chinois. And I'm still undecided whether I really need a stock pot (other thread). 

It's probably not necessary for me - now a home cook - to own every piece of cheffy kit.


----------



## summer57 (Sep 21, 2010)

I use a vintage chinois to initially strain bones etc. out of stocks. I can fit muslin inside for finer straining, too. I usually make several quarts of stock at a time, and this style of chinois is quite handy. This is a picture from the web - my vintage chinois looks a lot more... vintage! It gets a lot of use.
For fine straining, or very smooth mashed potatoes, I'll press the riced spuds through a tamis.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Chinoise are conical, hence the name, reminiscent of a Chinese style of hat. If you wanted to make a pate, or to strain, say, pastry cream, a Tamis, or drum sieve is the thing to use. A chinoise is good for liquids, but not very good for stiff pastes/mixes. A drum sieve, on the other hand is ideal for this purpose, due to its large surface area.

In any case, look for all s/s construction, avoid galvanized steel like a s.t.d., and importantly, avoid any chinoise with rivets.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

A local Indian market here sells small drum sieves for about $20, great for home use. If you can find a local used restaurant equipment store, they might have a used chinois for cheap. Of course, ebay too. 
For liquid straining, there are strainers available with a variety of mesh sizes. If straining stock, I find several large coffee filters can work great for a final strain after straining the larger pieces out. 
I'll state the obvious here and say that straining is for removing things. So as foodpump said, a chinois for liquids and a tamis/drum sieve for thick purees and batters. In the case of purees, straining makes for a very smooth product, which is much more pleasurable to eat. 
As for the course requirements go, straining in either form isn't strictly necessary. They tell you to get strainers simply to improve the end results of whatever you are making. You can serve whatever you make without doing it. So a stock or sauce will have particles and a puree or batter may have lumps or be a bit grainy. It doesn't affect the flavor, just makes it less attractive and perhaps less pleasant to eat. 
On the other hand, straining things to make them clear/smooth, etc. may be one reason why you get compliments on what you made. Unless you tell them, no one would know you did it but they will notice the end result.


----------



## NotDelia (Jan 9, 2019)

Many thanks for all the helpful answers. I think I will continue straining liquids with my fine-mesh sieve, maybe even line it with muslin. OTOH, it might be nice to buy a tamis for potatoes, pates, purees, etc.


----------

